# groovy foods



## marc4pt0 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have this propensity too snap shots of foods at work and out. Not just prepared dishes, but of ingredients that mother nature has either ignored or spent a little extra time on. So I thought I'd start a thread and see off others either enjoy or share their own pics. So here goes


Awww, who's the cutest wittle carrot? Oh yes you are!













Chanterelles


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 28, 2013)

Does this egg count?



[/IMG]


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh heck yeah!


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 28, 2013)

Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 29, 2013)

^^ BAHAHAHAHA! That's hilarious!


----------



## JHunter (Nov 29, 2013)

priceless toms!!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know if "groovy" quite covers this one..............................................................




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh man, how many times have I pulled the 'ol horseradish joke! It never gets old!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 30, 2013)

this corn from earlier in the summer was pretty groovy.


----------



## JHunter (Dec 5, 2013)

Though of this thread and marc4pto's cute little carrot when I found this monster....



That's a 165mm nakiri with it...


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 5, 2013)

all cool.

hope that corn ain't gmo tho. lol

=D


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 7, 2013)

Most likely did. Basically impossible to find non gmo corn any more. Old traditions of eating grilled corn with melted butter and sea salt are hard to get over though...


----------

